# Wash, clay bar, wax.... Done.



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would suggest finding a wash glove with fingers (not a mitt). I saw one at auto zone. I should of bought it. The pesky spokes on the Eco wheels can be a pain since there are some tight spaces.

I use this here wheel brush to clean the inside barrels. Its not really a brush, no bristles. Its a microfiber pad on a handle. Works well and keeps the inside of the wheels sparkling.

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...-26si?itemIdentifier=835364_0_0_&target=shelf


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody take advantage of this beautiful weather today and detail their Cruze?! I was driving around today wishing I had my own Cruze to wash and shine up for the weekend night life, lol!


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

I got mine waxed yesterday as well process was debuffer, sealant, and 3 layers of wax. It came out great and super smooth, great timing too from my end as the forecast has it raining the next 4 days with possibly snow Friday...I don't have pictures but it did rain this morning and the thing still looks like it came out of the car wash.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice pics.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

FromTheCrypt said:


> I got mine waxed yesterday as well process was debuffer, sealant, and "3 layers of wax."
> 
> I hate to tell you but you wasted your time. when you wax a car it takes off the old wax(if there is any left) so you just took it on and off 3 times. I recommend Automagic BC-2 works well when your hand waxing and is fortified with Teflon so it actually lasts 4-6 months versus reg big name store bought wax that last roughly 30 days. .........At least in my professional detailing experience.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

GJ !

I love detailing my car. I find that the majority of peeps wont take the time to do a good job and i'll see very nice car badly cleaned quite often.


----------

